# Bilder vergleichen!



## kaim (18. April 2012)

hallo zusammen...kann mir vlt jemand sagen, wie ich zwei Bilder miteinander vergleichen kann, am besten mit einem gratis Programm für mac?

also ich hab zwei Bilder: auf einem wurden irgendwelche Filter etc. angewendet und ich will auf dem original Filter testen und danach die beiden vergleichen, ob sie zu 100% oder so übereinstimmen.

danke und lg
kaim


----------



## smileyml (18. April 2012)

Da fällt mir erstmal Gimp als kostenloses Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ein (evtl. auch für Mac erhätlich) oder eine zeitlich begrenzte Testversion von Photoshop.

Der Bildervergleich könnte dann sicher nur professionell auf Histogramebene u.ä. erfolgen. Das Auge kann die 100%ige Gleichheit nicht erkennen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## kaim (18. April 2012)

das ich hier mit freiem Auge keine Chance habe ist mir schon bewusst.

Arbeite bereits mit Gimp und die Filter etc. sind hier auch alle vorhanden. Nur mir bring es nix, wenn ich jetzt eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit erkenne. Sollten schon weit über 90% ident sein und da bräucht ich noch etwas, womit ich das vergleichen kann.

das Ganze läuft so ab: ich lade ein Bild hoch und darauf werden Transformationen, Filter, etc. angewandt. Dann muss ich herausfinden, was genau mit dem Bild gemacht wurde.

lg kaim


----------



## chmee (19. April 2012)

Einen perPixel-Vergleich bekommst Du über das Invertieren der darüberliegenden Ebene. Photoshop.
(A) Hat Gimp so etwas?
(B) Hat dieser Vergleich/Verrechnung eine Aussagekraft für Dich?

mfg chmee


----------



## kaim (19. April 2012)

(A) ja bei gimp kann man schon den unterschied anzeigen lassen und das wird dann durch eine schwarze flache sichtbar. ist aber sehr ungenau und man kann nicht wirklich viel erkenne.

(B) ist eine Übung für die Uni, also es hat große Aussagekraft, da ich die einzelnen Funktionen z.b. gausschen-weichzeichner Radius x sigma beide Parameter exakt bestimmen muss.

lg kaim


----------



## chmee (19. April 2012)

Hm. Ich meine, mehr als eine 100%, also native Pixel-Ansicht kann Dir eh Niemand zaubern. Ich habs grad mal ausprobiert und es scheint, als ob eine Subtraktion bzw Ausschluss aussagekräftige Umformungen wären - so meine Einschätzung. Letztlich wirst Du wissen, was Dir hilft 

Original



Gauss



Subtraktion



Ausschluß



mfg chmee


----------



## haribo33 (20. April 2012)

kaim hat gesagt.:


> gimp




gar kein fan von. billiger photoshop abklatsch!


----------



## chmee (20. April 2012)

(Dafür hast Du Dich angemeldet?)

Abgesehen davon, dass Deine Aussage keine Hilfe ist, kannst Du ruhig mal nachdenken, welche Alternative es zu Photoshop gibt.. Photoshop als Platzhisch hat keine echten Konkurrenten - und das ist schlecht. Gimp kommt als kostenfreie Alternative zumindest halbwegs dem Anspruch nahe, Photoshop-ähnlich zu sein.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:


> billiger photoshop abklatsch!


Es gibt nicht mal nen teuren Photoshop-Abklatsch. Also, Wayne.. ?

mfg chmee


----------

